# Do you "Session"?



## PaulSecteur (9 Jun 2014)

Few days back I was over the chase and set off just behind a group of 4 other riders. Very quickly it became apparent that 3 were newbies, and one very experienced. While he was waiting for his herd of newbies to catch up/ man up/ throw up we got chatting and I asked if there was anything he had done that had been particularly helpful.

He said he had...

1-Been on a training day
2-Spent time practicing sections of track. (Sessioning)

When he said sections he didn't mean the named sections of track like "Snap it" of "Twist and shout" but a shorter section of track from about 20 to 50 metres with a feature he really wanted to get nailed, such as a drop, flat curve, berm or whatever. Entry, to feature, to exit... and push to the start and repeat.

Sounds boring.

He explained that the way he did it was ride the trail until he came to a section to practice, do a 30 mins practice on that section and then carry on. Once you have done the session you should find similar features should flow and you can get into your groove as the technique becomes second nature. He said that it is work and it isn't as fun as trail riding, but once done and the technique is dialled in it becomes second nature allowing you to concentrate on having fun as the riding becomes autonomous.

I love getting out on the trails and this sounds like its going to detract from my enjoyment in the short term, but should be worth a go for the long term, and I have a corner or 2 in mind to practice on next time out.

Anyone else do this, or just "Gerrout and ride"?


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2014)

I can see the benefits if you intend to race. It sounds much the way we did pre cross season each year, honing skills we called it.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jun 2014)

was I the only one to think this was going to be a beer-related thread?

(sounds sensible though, although I'm of the roadish persuasion myself)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2014)

I did a couple of "sessions" in the park, practicing tight corners between 2 upturned plastic flower pots I had brought along 
More sessions needed, I'm still pants at tight corners, and that's on the cycle path


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Jun 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I did a couple of "sessions" in the park, practicing tight corners between 2 upturned plastic flower pots I had brought along
> More sessions needed, I'm still pants at tight corners, and that's on the cycle path


I need a quarter mile turning circle....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I need a quarter mile turning circle....


Same here 
Practicing steering using my substantial hips at the moment, after having watched a FB video by some MBikers site or other 
Sorry OP, I know this is probably not what you mean by "sessions"


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Jun 2014)

My threads never go as I expect. 

I thought this would be one for the hardcore mountain bikers


----------



## zizou (9 Jun 2014)

Sessioning isn't just about practicising skills or doing a difficult part repeatedly until you get it right - it can be doing shorter sections (say a section that includes a jump or whatever) a few times in row simply because its fun. I do the latter, but not so much of the former.


----------



## Cubist (10 Jun 2014)

I came to the conclusion that you can ride the same trail over and over again and still stutter or grind to a halt on the same feature or obstacle, or miss the best line over a jump or kicker, or take a chicken run round something that looked intimidating and realise you've actually missed out on an adrenaline hit. Now we'll go back and do it again until our confidence grows. 

After riding Gisburn there's a couple of places where I bottled out, and have recreated one or two of the features in a local quarry where I can go and practise techniques over and over again. Steps were my nemesis, but I've dug some into the quarry, some with runout, some steep, some fast, some slow and technical. I owe it to my wallet to learn to ride the Ibis over some proper stuff.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

Sessioning sounds a lot like what I used to do as a kid when I first began mountain biking, before it got a fancy name. If I failed an obstacle (up or down) due to stalling, losing grip, dabbing a foot etc, I would repeat the obstacle until I could do it without flaw. I think Junior Kickstart must have been my inspiration for this as I used to love watching and used the foot dab = penalty point system for my own riding. I think that is why I am now a pretty capable climber on the rough stuff and am perfectly happy riding clipped in when nearly everyone else rides flats?


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Jun 2014)

Sounds more like strava hunting to moi !

laugh.


----------



## Cubist (10 Jun 2014)

Strava? Surely it's counter productive to a strava time to stop and go back over particular obstacles again and again? For me it's about building skills and confidence.


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> Strava? Surely it's counter productive to a strava time to stop and go back over particular obstacles again and again? For me it's about building skills and confidence.


It s a tried and tested formula in the world of downhill to practice time and time again over a weekend culminating in your fastest timed run. The tactic would work very well when trying to blag a strava segment, as it would appear most of them are fairly short. You do not tend to stop in the middle of a downhill.

"I'm just sessioning !!" would be a good response to your mate, when caught in the woods trying to blag his KOM, or youve been sussed on your strava footprint.


----------



## Jody (11 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Sessioning sounds a lot like what I used to do as a kid when I first began mountain biking, before it got a fancy name. If I failed an obstacle (up or down) due to stalling, losing grip, dabbing a foot etc, I would repeat the obstacle until I could do it without flaw. I think Junior Kickstart must have been my inspiration for this



Great post. I think it was Junior Kickstart that gave us the idea also. I very much doubt I could ride over a park table or wheelie off 8+ foot walls now.

Not sure where this "sessioning" has come from. Gerrout and ride for me these days.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jun 2014)

Never thought of doing anything like that. But then I don't tend to do much technical stuff where I go.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jun 2014)

Jody said:


> ..... I very much doubt I could ride over a park table or wheelie off 8+ foot walls now.


I'm still trying (and not always failing)


----------



## Jody (11 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I'm still trying (and not always failing)



You have spurred me on. Next time I see a decent wall over 4ft I am having a go.


----------



## PaulSecteur (11 Jun 2014)

Next time I hit the trail I know the kickstart theme will be rattling round in my head!


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jun 2014)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Sessioning sounds a lot like what I used to do as a kid when I first began mountain biking, before it got a fancy name. If I failed an obstacle (up or down) due to stalling, losing grip, dabbing a foot etc, I would repeat the obstacle until I could do it without flaw.


I have to admit that when I saw the verb ''session'' I immediately thought back to what I did on musical instruments: practice. You take difficult sections, work on them - ''routine them'' - and then reintegrate them into the flow of the whole passage. Do concert pianists session? Nah!


----------



## Motozulu (17 Jun 2014)

I know I should do it more as my skills aren't great, but when I'm out I just want to ride!
Nearest I come to it I s'pose is going round a favourite cheeky trail on the Chase 3 times in a row, just to try and nail it better, but I don't session individual features I must admit - whole trails yes.


----------



## Binz (18 Jun 2014)

I have done it for a couple of reasons:
1) some bits are more fun so I repeat them
2) some bits scare me so I want to get over that and make them flow better


----------

